# It's awful quiet out there....



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

*Well I haven't heard any braggin' out there in No. Calif! Whazzup? I'm headed to eastern Shasta County and will report in a couple days. Unfortunately, the triple digit weather has already hit us but I'll be out at daybreak. Has anyone been up around Mt. Shasta/McCloud area?? The Mushroom Festival is this weekend in McCloud....maybe we can pick some brains up there for some info. Happy Shroomin'!!*


----------



## pylot (May 25, 2017)

I was in the Mt. Shasta area last weekend. Spent 2 days looking around on the SW side. We did not get to McCloud. Found a few clusters around 4400'-4900' in old growth forest, both in logged areas and in undisturbed forest along an animal trail. Seemed like pure luck, turn left instead or right and miss a whole cluster (beginner morel hunter here)


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

I spent time outside of Burney at @4500 in places that have produced the last couple years and found nothing. Not even one. It was wierd but I think the topsy-turvey weather we've had this year has had a major impact on shrooms. I know it did on the Blewit hunting we've done this winter as well as Boletes. It's disappointing to say the least, but I'm going out tomorrow to give it another try. I'll post when I return. If it don't get better I'm gonna go fishing!


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

PS...Thanks for the post! I thought maybe all the western Morel hunters headed east or something!


----------

